# 1993 fleetwood stero install help



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

i Have a 1993 fleetwood, and i can not locate a constant power wire. had wired to cigarette lighter but was causing bad battery draw.
any ideas? also could somebody tell me if a 93 has a rear fuse box?


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

also my accessories forward and backward positions dose not work? nothing not just radio?


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

i know i can run a wire directly to battery but i would rather track down oem. because if im right my trunk fuse box is missing and i have a bunch of wires back there and a couple behind the deck. id like to get everything hooked back up to factory and functioning right. like my acc on ignition and a few other things. trying to work out all the bugs ghetto shit the last owner did.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

There should be only 3 main wires you should be looking at 
Battery (yellow wire) constantly power on for stereo memory

Ignition switch (red wire) anywhere around da fuse box or electric wire dat can be power on and off 

Ground (black wire) it can be connected to any ground surface anywhere that can be grounded best thing is sand it n screw it.....

N da rest of da wires are speakers n amp remote.

So find a tester n check on each wire with ignition on if light up then turn da keys off n turn it only for radio n if lite again then turn da keys to see if turn off n then da switch on n see if go back on n if does then u found an Ignition switch n now look for another wire n try again if light stay on even with da keys switch off then u found battery wire.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The12volt.com has all your speaker wiring needs! Free of course
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/395.html


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The12volt.com has all your speaker wiring needs! Free of course: http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/428.html


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> The12volt.com has all your speaker wiring needs! Free of course
> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/395.html


 Thank you, this helped. Help me to remember what a P.O.S my car is


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

Okay its been a couple of years sense i wired this up now its coming back to me. The speaker wires do not match factory colors behind the head unit. in the rear passenger quarter panel i have tracked down the splice into factory wires. they run threw wire harness and come out behind head unit. there are no power memory or ground dimmer ect.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

BigBody360 said:


> Okay its been a couple of years sense i wired this up now its coming back to me. The speaker wires do not match factory colors behind the head unit. in the rear passenger quarter panel i have tracked down the splice into factory wires. they run threw wire harness and come out behind head unit. there are no power memory or ground dimmer ect.


Your last post had me laughing, been there too many times. Well it sounds as if someone has hacked the original wiring. Do you have a test light or digital multi meter? there both real cheap and can be had for a few bucks at a flee market or ebay.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Also pics of the situation might help. with a test light or dmm you can find the 12+, switched or turned on from ignition 12+ and ground which is all you need to power up the radio which (Callejeros C.C.) stated.

​Once you find those three we can search for the speakers or run them yourself.


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Also pics of the situation might help. with a test light or dmm you can find the 12+, switched or turned on from ignition 12+ and ground which is all you need to power up the radio which (Callejeros C.C.) stated.
> 
> ​Once you find those three we can search for the speakers or run them yourself.


When i got my car my stereo harness was hacked. Factory Amplifier was Gone, No connectors. I ordered a Bypass harness and male adapter to repair.

After connecting harness in the trunk i am left with 8 wires. I need to what/where they go. i wrote down the colors in hopes somebody that knows could help me out.

PINK, GREEN,GREEN/WHITE Stripe, GREEN/YELLOW Strip, RED/WHITE Stripe/ BLACK/WHITE Stripe, BROWN/WHITE Stripe, BROWN/ORANGE Stripe.


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

I watched a video that said there was other accessories that run threw the factory amplifier. such as door chime ect. I am also having problems with my door chime, also i noticed when i work on stereo the my dash cluster will stop working. Then ill hop my car or something and they will start working. this last time the when they came back on my speed do was no longer registering and only reads 0 now? Not sure if it has anything to do with stereo. but reason i ask is i got a couple lose wires behind deck and i cant figure out where they go. i will get color for that later first thing first.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like you need to chase down some of those loose wires before you burn to the ground. Get a good wiring diagram and trace each wire.


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

what ever they are they use to plug into the factory bose amp


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

i do have the service manual for my car. I just dont know how to read schematics. but what im looking at right now says its basically the power and signals to the amp and info to the ecu-bcm whatever you want to call it


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I know you may not want to do this but I'd take to a reputable shop, they shouldn't charge more the 125.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The only other thing I'd recommend if you have in your area is going to a junkyard and cutting the stock plugs from a 93-96 brougham and match the colors up, then you can use the metra wiring bypass.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe here?
http://www.picknpull.com/locations.aspx?View=Detail&ID=171
Call em they may have what you need


----------



## Sberg (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you going to use the factory amp or aftermarket? Either way the easiest way is to just buy the Metra harness and be done with it. Hot, switched, ground, dimmer, antenna, power antenna, remote, speaker wire it's all there.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Sberg said:


> Are you going to use the factory amp or aftermarket? Either way the easiest way is to just buy the Metra harness and be done with it. Hot, switched, ground, dimmer, antenna, power antenna, remote, speaker wire it's all there.


 Someone cut his stock plug otherwise he could do this.


----------



## BigBody360 (May 27, 2011)

So that's what i ended up doing is, Getting a new harness and a aftermarket adapter. running new back to front. all good now thanx


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BigBody360 said:


> So that's what i ended up doing is, Getting a new harness and a aftermarket adapter. running new back to front. all good now thanx


----------



## trucksequipment (Nov 14, 2018)

it's very easy but confusing at first there is a harness the plugs into the amp in the trunk, you must get wire long enough to go from the amp in the trunk, and hidden under the carpet and up to the dash where the aftermarket radio is.power, ground, remote 12v and 4 runs of speaker wire.it's just like any other install you just have a 20-foot harness instead a 6 inches


----------

